# XFX R9 280X Dual Fan Black, Grafikkarte



## Floo27081993 (11. November 2013)

ich würde gerne wissen, ob dieser Kühler Arctic Accelero Hybrid VGA-Flüssigkeitskühler auf diese 
XFX R9 280X Dual Fan Black, Grafikkarte passen würde.

ich mag laute und warme Grafikkarten nicht und deswegen wollte ich mich nach einen kühler umschauen.


----------



## wishi (11. November 2013)

Warte doch einfach ab, bis Eigendesings von den Herstellern kommen.....


----------



## Floo27081993 (11. November 2013)

ist doch schon 
mit 2 lüftern und pipapo

aber trotzdem soll diese wasserkühlung richtig was weg kühlen und sehr leise sein


----------



## Netboy (11. November 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## Rizoma (11. November 2013)

wenn du es leise willst dann nimm den den ACX III


----------



## hotfirefox (11. November 2013)

Wenn es um diese Karte geht, dann haste (eine) schlechte Karte(n).
Review and select water blocks | XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition 3GB GDDR5 (R9-280X-TDFD) | CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Floo27081993 (11. November 2013)

eigentlich hatte die karte richtig gute bewertungen und von den technischen daten kommt die eignetlich an die 780 gtx ran
deswegen dacht ich das die gut ist


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. November 2013)

Wenn dann würde ich direkt auf eine richtige Wasserkühling mit externer Pumpe, Radiator und Sandwichkühler gehen, andernfalls hast du oft mehr Probleme als Vorteile.
Die alternativen Kühler wie der ACX III und MK26 von Prolimatech sorgen zwar für deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen bei einer geringeren Geräuschkulisse als der XFX Kühler es schaft, haben allerdings auch das Problem das die Wandler mindestens so warm werden wie bei der Version von XFX wenn nicht mehr  (ca. 105°C+). Klar ist das noch im Rahmen trotzdem halte ich persönlich wenig von so hohen Temperaturen, die Wandler altern dadurch schneller auch wenn sie für solche Temperaturen freigegeben sind.


----------



## Rizoma (12. November 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wenn dann würde ich direkt auf eine richtige Wasserkühling mit externer Pumpe, Radiator und Sandwichkühler gehen, andernfalls hast du oft mehr Probleme als Vorteile.
> Die alternativen Kühler wie der ACX III und MK26 von Prolimatech sorgen zwar für deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen bei einer geringeren Geräuschkulisse als der XFX Kühler es schaft, haben allerdings auch das Problem das die Wandler mindestens so warm werden wie bei der Version von XFX wenn nicht mehr  (ca. 105°C+). Klar ist das noch im Rahmen trotzdem halte ich persönlich wenig von so hohen Temperaturen, die Wandler altern dadurch schneller auch wenn sie für solche Temperaturen freigegeben sind.


 

Nö beim ACX hat man keine Probleme da liegen wunderschöne Kühlkörperchen und Wärmeleitkleber bei meine HD7950 ist auf 1150/1500 getaktet und die VRM´s gehen bei 25°C Raumtemp. auf max. 80°


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. November 2013)

Hardware 4 You hat kürzlich auf einer R9 290 einen ACX III mit einem MK-26 verglichen dabei wurden die Wandler, wenn man den Lüfter sich selber regeln lies über 100°C warm, nur wenn man den Lüfter manuell auf mindestens 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit geregelt hat blieben die Temperaturen im Rahmen, wurden aber mit 91°C deutlich wärmer als bei der Referenz Karte.
Die Kühlleistung der Alternativkühler möchte ich absolut nicht bestreiten, nur sollten sich Hersteller wie Arctic und Prolimatech mal Gedanken machen wie der Rest der Karte anständig kühl gehalten werden kann, eine Möglichkeit hat beispielsweiße Thermalright damals für die 5XXX vorgestellt.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (12. November 2013)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Wenn es um diese Karte geht, dann haste (eine) schlechte Karte(n).
> Review and select water blocks | XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition 3GB GDDR5 (R9-280X-TDFD) | CoolingConfigurator.com



Wie kommst du darauf? HT4U hat die Karte kürzlich getestet und kommt zu einem durchaus guten Ergebnis. Im Idle soll sie flüsterleise sein. Quelle: XFX Radeon R9 280X Black DD OC im Test - Fazit (Seite 42) - HT4U.net

Zur Wakü kann ich leider nichts sagen, sorry.


----------



## Rizoma (12. November 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Hardware 4 You hat kürzlich auf einer R9 290 einen ACX III mit einem MK-26 verglichen dabei wurden die Wandler, wenn man den Lüfter sich selber regeln lies über 100°C warm, nur wenn man den Lüfter manuell auf mindestens 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit geregelt hat blieben die Temperaturen im Rahmen, wurden aber mit 91°C deutlich wärmer als bei der Referenz Karte.
> Die Kühlleistung der Alternativkühler möchte ich absolut nicht bestreiten, nur sollten sich Hersteller wie Arctic und Prolimatech mal Gedanken machen wie der Rest der Karte anständig kühl gehalten werden kann, eine Möglichkeit hat beispielsweiße Thermalright damals für die 5XXX vorgestellt.




Erstens wird die 290 wesentlich wärmer als eine 280x.
Zweitens ist der Test fürn Popo wenn man statt den bei gelegten Wärmeleitkleber Selbstklebende Pads nimmt die nicht annähernd du gut sind wie der Kleber.
Ich kann mit besten Wissen und Gewissen sagen das die VRM´s nicht heißer als ca. 80°C werden wenn man sie richtig Montiert.
Und wozu gibt es auf der Graka nen Lüfter Anschluss wo man die Steuerung dem Graka Bios überlässt wenn man die Graka am ende manuell Steuert


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. November 2013)

Der Chip der 290 wird durchaus wärmer als der einer 280x bei den Wandlern sieht es anders aus, da ist der Unterschied wie schon bei Karten davor gering.
Wo bitte nimmst du die Info her, das Wärmeleitkleber generell besser Wärme leitet als Pads? Meines Wissens ist der Unterschied wenn überhaupt so gering das es völlig egal ist, beim Kleber gibt es hingegen immer das Problem, dass dieser schwer bis überhaupt nicht mehr löslich ist, bei Pads siehts wieder anders aus. 
Außerdem ist es das Problem von Arctic wenn sie keine passenden Kühler für die Wandler bereit stellen, immerhin wurde der ACX III bereits für die neuen Karten freigegeben.



> Und wozu gibt es auf der Graka nen Lüfter Anschluss wo man die Steuerung dem Graka Bios überlässt wenn man die Graka am ende manuell Steuert



Weil der Lüfter nach der Chiptemperatur und nicht nach Wandler oder Vramtemperaturen geregelt wird was bei Modellen wie dem Extreme 3 und dem MK 26 dazu führt das der Chip mit geringster Drehzahl der Lüfter zwar anständig kühl bleibt, dadurch aber sehr wenig Frischluft an die Wandler und Vrams gelangt.


----------



## Rizoma (13. November 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> 1. Wo bitte nimmst du die Info her, das Wärmeleitkleber generell besser Wärme leitet als Pads? Meines Wissens ist der Unterschied wenn überhaupt so gering das es völlig egal ist, beim Kleber gibt es hingegen immer das Problem, dass dieser schwer bis überhaupt nicht mehr löslich ist, bei Pads siehts wieder anders aus.
> 
> 2. Außerdem ist es das Problem von Arctic wenn sie keine passenden Kühler für die Wandler bereit stellen, immerhin wurde der ACX III bereits für die neuen Karten freigegeben.
> 
> ...



1. Jahre lange Erfahrung und da dir das nicht reichen wird habe ich mal Einkaufslinks raus gesucht wo der Onlineshop diese werte angibt

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Wärmeleitklebepad doppelseitig 100x100x0,5mm 12096
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Alumina Wärmeleitkleber - 5 Gramm Set

Das Pad hat 1W/mk und der Kleber >9W/mk Wärmeleitfähigkeit

2. Ich habe klar sind die Bauteile relativ universal gehalten aber es finden sich immer genug um eine Karte richtig zu bestücken ich dürfte bestimmt noch 10 solcher elemente die ich nicht gebraucht habe über haben also Liegt mehr als genug beim ACX dabei

3. Wo soll da das Problem sein wenn die Kühlerchen richtig angebracht sind reicht es aus den Acx von der Graka steuern zu lassen. Das was du hier als Problem darstellst habe ich bei keinem hier im Forum gesehen. Im Gegenteil hier im HD7950/70 OC Thread sind ausnahmslos alle von dem Kühler begeistert niemand klagt über VRM Temps

Übrigens hier ist ein R9 290 Umbau Tutorial von tomshardware und da sieht man schön das alle teile die man benötigt vorhanden sind. http://www.tomshardware.de/r9-290-accelero-xtreme-iii,testberichte-241421-3.html


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. November 2013)

Die Werte bei Shops sind von den Hersteller angegeben und geben im übrigens in keinster Weiße an wie gut oder schlecht das Endresultat der Temperaturen aussieht.
Das Problem das verschiedene Bauteile nicht richtig mit den gelieferten Kühlern versehen werden können stammt nicht aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, ich habe nur die Probleme des Testers aus dem H4U Preview wiedergeben.

Das Problem das die Spannungswandler mit Alternativkühlern wie dem Mk26 und ACXIII relativ schlecht durch die sehr langsamen Fans gekühlt werden ist seit längerem bekannt und wurde in vielen Tests zu den Kühlern ausdrücklich erwähnt.


----------



## Rizoma (13. November 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Die Werte bei Shops sind von den Hersteller angegeben und geben im übrigens in keinster Weiße an wie gut oder schlecht das Endresultat der Temperaturen aussieht.
> Das Problem das verschiedene Bauteile nicht richtig mit den gelieferten Kühlern versehen werden können stammt nicht aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, ich habe nur die Probleme des Testers aus dem H4U Preview wiedergeben.
> 
> Das Problem das die Spannungswandler mit Alternativkühlern wie dem Mk26 und ACXIII relativ schlecht durch die sehr langsamen Fans gekühlt werden ist seit längerem bekannt und wurde in vielen Tests zu den Kühlern ausdrücklich erwähnt.



Ein Hersteller von Klebepads wird sein Produkt nicht schlechter bewerben als es ist oder? Du hast eine 7970 wie sehen deine VRM Temps mit OC nach einem Lauf Heaven Benchmark 4.0  aus ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst 80°C bei molligen 25°C Raumtemperatur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Die Werte bei Shops sind von den Hersteller angegeben und geben im übrigens in keinster Weiße an wie gut oder schlecht das Endresultat der Temperaturen aussieht.


 
Allein durch die Dicke der Pads hast du einen deutlich schlechteren Wärmeübergang. Unterm Strich sollten die Werte der klebenen Varianten nicht schlechter sein, als die der nicht klebende. Wer hier hat ein Wärmeleitpad auf seiner CPU und glaubt, dass es so gut wie Paste ist?


----------

